# Gleaming Kleen - Mercedes Benz C350



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

Here we have a 2 week old Mercedes C350 that required a little bit of tlc.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out and then paint was inspected for any defects.

Majority of the polishing stages was carried out using Menz 203s with some of the random scratches requiring Menz 3.02. Paint was then finished down with Menz 85rd

Few before and afters...


































































































































































Once all the machine polishing stages were complete I sealed the paintwork with Blackfire AFP Protection, this was applied using a DA.









Exhausts were cleaned with Autosol and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant (wheels were also sealed with this).


















Leather was cleaned with LTT to remove the dye transfer and then sealed using GTechniq Leather Guard
50/50



























All fabric was protected with GTechniq Fabric Guard, interior plastics cleaned with Einzett ****pit Premuim









All piano black trim was pre-treated with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid then given a coat of Swissvax Best of Show


















All rubber seals where treated with Swissvax Seal Feed


















All glass was cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner and windsccreen sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass


















And the end result....

























































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Liking the finish on the c class, looks pukka :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! Car looks immaculate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks sweet as a nut Jay


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job....nice car too...


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

very nice work Nice car too..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Jay, looks really glossy! Love these new facelifted Mercs!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

looks like moving mirror :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lushh


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Chuffin hell i love this!!!! top work. 

How much nicer is that than a 3 series coupe too.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed , after pics are stunning:thumb:


----------



## OverTimeDetaile (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Simply awesome car simpy awesome detail.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice finish there!
Incredible paint defects for a 2 week old car.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning Jay! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Lovely job again Jay, i've said it before but your results (especially on black) in your end shots always look amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

That is fantastic! Love the car, love the shots!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Stunning car, looks like new!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

leemckenna said:


> nice work





dennis said:


> Liking the finish on the c class, looks pukka :thumb:





Ebbe J said:


> Awesome! Car looks immaculate





Auto Detox said:


> Looks sweet as a nut Jay





David Proctor said:


> Great job....nice car too...





cocos said:


> very nice work Nice car too..





JBirchy said:


> Stunning Jay, looks really glossy! Love these new facelifted Mercs!





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work buddy :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.





AlexTsinos said:


> looks like moving mirror :thumb:





Joech92 said:


> Lushh





alex163 said:


> Chuffin hell i love this!!!! top work.
> 
> How much nicer is that than a 3 series coupe too.





bigslippy said:


> Very nice indeed , after pics are stunning:thumb:





OverTimeDetaile said:


> Looks amazing!!





Soul Hudson said:


> Simply awesome car simpy awesome detail.





DAREM said:


> Very nice finish there!
> Incredible paint defects for a 2 week old car.





toni said:


> Stunning Jay! Thanks for sharing :thumb:





alxg said:


> Lovely job again Jay, i've said it before but your results (especially on black) in your end shots always look amazing. :thumb:





Hamish_023 said:


> That is fantastic! Love the car, love the shots!





Claireeyy said:


> Wow Stunning car, looks like new!


Thanks for the comments fella's:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic shine..


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

good job there....love the look of the new C class coupe. If I can just persuede the missus i need one over the saloon, I'll be onto a winner!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great depth in that mettalic paint , super work Jay :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic shine..





coljshanks said:


> good job there....love the look of the new C class coupe. If I can just persuede the missus i need one over the saloon, I'll be onto a winner!!





Racer said:


> Great depth in that mettalic paint , super work Jay :thumb:





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Jay





Ryan said:


> awesome


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work.

Love the finished photos. This is my Fav!










Lovely

PaulN


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work.
> 
> Love the finished photos. This is my Fav!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, thats my fav shot also:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love it, nice work and agree its much nicer than a 3 series :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great result and superb write-up!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

really good reflections there job well done mate


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a real sweet after the treatment!


----------



## redfly16 (Aug 20, 2011)

looks good


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely :argie: Love the flake shots top work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

ArcticVXR said:


> Love it, nice work and agree its much nicer than a 3 series :thumb:





rodders said:


> Great result and superb write-up!





thedonji said:


> really good reflections there job well done mate





Posambique said:


> That's a real sweet after the treatment!





redfly16 said:


> looks good





kempe said:


> Lovely :argie: Love the flake shots top work


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, you have achieved an awesome finish on that!! love your photography too...


----------

